# K27 carrying case



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I know this topic has been covered in various forums and in many configurations. I wanted a case that I could drive my K27 in and out of and also to use the Styrofoam packing to form a cradle for working on the loco upside down. Here is what I came up with. I took the upper part of the packing for the loco and tender and cut off what I did not need.








I made a few other cuts during final design.

Then I made a wooden frame to encase the foam. Here are wooden stringers along the sides on which the sides and top will be attached.









A base was made from 1 inch pine and includes grooves for the wheel flanges and for aligning the case on the track.









The loco and tender on the base with the foam blocks on top.









The sides and top were cut to fit into the dados on the edges of the side frame. Here is the case with sides on the upper and lower sections. Also shown is the front end which is also the ramp for loading and unloading the loco.









Here you can see the foam encased in the wooden box. The recess in the center will have a 1 inch board on which to mount the carrying handle.









The ramp in the lowered position. You can also see how the foam is retained by the wooden frame. It is also glued in place.









The open case with loco and tender in position.









I'll have some more photos of the completed case in a couple of days.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Winn. Looks safe and snug.







Should be nice to turnover.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Sweet! I'm guessing the loco is battery powered, so you can just run it out and onto the tracks?


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks Gary and Ray. Yes, the engine is battery powered. Most of my locos are live steam but I couldn't afford an LS K27 when they came out and now they are not even available.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn;

Excellent idea and execution of the plan! I just love the ingenuity of the folks on this site.

Presently I use a simple toolbox to transport my Roundhouse Millie, since she is small and easily removed from the toolbox. I will mentally file away your idea. It is great for those larger and more unwieldy locomotives.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Awesome idea Winn.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

The case is finished. It is not furniture quality but it works. Here is a photo of the case all closed up. The recessed handle and the wood strips across the ends allow it to sit flat when inverted or to stack other items on top.









The case open showing removable foam padding to hold the loco in place during handling.









The loco rolling out of the case.









Inverted


















This last photo reminds me that I need to get front ends on the cylinders. Not sure if I lost them or if they were never there. That's all folks!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Turned out great!


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Great use of re-using the Styrofoam. Might as well use them and not let them collect dust.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

That really turned out nice!


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Great! I've been 'tossing' around some ideas for carrying my K and storing it in other than the box it came in. Plus it had to be able to be driven onto the rails from the box/carrier. Man, you just saved me about a month's worth of planning and fooling around. Thanks about a gazillion or so! Two questions: How much does the whole thing weigh, loco, tender, and carrier? And how did you cut your foam; hotwire? Or saw? Thanks again...it's marvelous! BTW, one of the cylinder 'covers' was missing on my K also; I just contacted Bachmann parts dept, and they had me send them the info on where I got it, and when did I buy it, etc. and they sent me a new 'cover'. They'll probably ask you if you 'registered' it with them also (the registration card that came with the paperwork for the loco). If you haven't, be sure and do that and send it off to 'em. Jeff


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn,

Your carrying case has given me inspiration in designing a case for my Bachmann Connie! I have a ton of 3/4" oak in the garage, so I was trying to design something around the wood available. What really struck me tonight was using the styrofoam packing that came in the Bachmann box.







The light came on tonight and now I have the design I was looking for. Thanks again for the inspiration!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Winn 
Nice job. To reiterate some comments above, regarding weight, my largest motive power is the Aristo RDC. So I decided to make a nice carry case for it. I used 3/4 inch ply, and it turned out nicely. Oh except for the weight! Way to heavy for carrying any distance, so I am sure you will get lots of folks copying the idea of the custom styrpfoam and thin plywood. Thanks 

Jerry


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, Gary and Jerry, Thanks for the nice comments. I'm glad you found my design useful. The total weight was one of my concerns which is why I went with the 1/4 inch plywood. The 3/4 inch base and ends and reinforcing pieces in the top make it plenty sturdy. The total weight including the engine and tender with batteries, RC and sound is 30 pounds. The weights in the tender were removed when I converted to Battery power. Gary using 3/4 ply for a Connie case might be OK since it is a lighter loco. I used 1/2 ply for my live steam Mason Bogie and it a a beast to carry!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By placitassteam on 13 Jan 2014 06:58 PM 
Jeff, Gary and Jerry, Thanks for the nice comments. I'm glad you found my design useful. The total weight was one of my concerns which is why I went with the 1/4 inch plywood. The 3/4 inch base and ends and reinforcing pieces in the top make it plenty sturdy. The total weight including the engine and tender with batteries, RC and sound is 30 pounds. The weights in the tender were removed when I converted to Battery power. Gary using 3/4 ply for a Connie case might be OK since it is a lighter loco. I used 1/2 ply for my live steam Mason Bogie and it a a beast to carry! Winn,

Actually I'm using 3/4 solid oak, not ply. This tstock I have had around the shop for over 20 years. It's very dry and not as heavy as freshly sawn boards. I'm thinking I'll weigh the amount of wood I'm going to use and if it's too heavy, I might have it planed to 1/2 or 3/8. My Connie is battery with a BBT drive, so it is a little heavier than a "stock" Connie. I'm using 3/8 solid oak for the ends. You have been a big help with this. Thank you.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, Sorry I got messed up on who's question I was answering. I cut the foam with my band saw. Also thanks for the info about the cylinder front head. I may just make a couple and save the hassle of dealing with Bachmann. I bought the K27 several years ago and doubt that I have any paper work on it.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,

I think 3/4 inch solid oak is gunna be way too heavy.
It'll be pretty though









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ah, thanks, Winn...that's good news (about cutting with the band saw) I've got one of those as opposed to having to build a 'hotwire' foam cutter. I can do it, but to me it's just a pain. Thanks for putting this up, as I said, it will save me a lot of time. I'm looking forward to having my own 'carrier'. Are you in New Mexico? If so, where are you? I'm from Mesilla, myself (adjacent to Las Cruces), but living in Odessa Tx for now. Jeff


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 13 Jan 2014 11:35 PM 
Gary,

I think 3/4 inch solid oak is gunna be way too heavy.
It'll be pretty though









Tommy








Rio Gracie

I know Tommy. I'm going to weigh the stock and then go over to my neighbor and have him plane it down to 1/2 or 3/8. It's old, aged wood (like me!







). It WILL be pretty!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, I live in Placitas about 25 miles north and east of Albuquerque at the north end of the Sandia mountain. My parents retired to Las Cruces so I used to get down there quite often. Give me a holler if you are ever up this way.


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool! I'll sure do that. Seems to me (if my memory isn't too bad) if you stay on that hiway, it takes you past Ponderosa and eventually up to Ship Rock or Farmington, yes? My sister lives in Las Vegas, and I get up to see her about once a year. I'm hoping to visit more often now that I've retired. Wouldn't take much of a 'push' to be in your 'neck of the woods'! I'll give ya plenty of 'warning' before I get that way though; it just doesn't seem right to me to just call or 'drop in' with no warning. (yeah, I'm 'old school'! LOL) My email is: [email protected] Send me an email with phone no. Or you can call me at 432 528 1544 (cell) Don't panic if I don't answer and you get a 'leave a message' with an unfamiliar name; it's not a wrong no. and you didn't dial wrong, my sweetie lets me use her deceased husband's phone, and I don't feel right about changing the message he recorded. It is after all, her phone. Generally, I've got my cell on me or close by most of the time. Jeff


----------

